# Anyone else having issues getting to m.uber.cm/v1



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

This is the only way for me to track other drivers in the area.
It keeps redirecting me to m.uber.cm and then I get "Can't reach the Uber network"


----------



## NightRider1907 (May 2, 2017)

They removed it. Even tried with private/anonymous browser with proxy. Nope, that page does not exist anymore.


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

DelaJoe said:


> This is the only way for me to track other drivers in the area.
> It keeps redirecting me to m.uber.cm and then I get "Can't reach the Uber network"


use the rider app.


----------



## NightRider1907 (May 2, 2017)

Anyone have any info? Any help? Besides the rider app. Thanks!


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

m.uber.com appears to work on my browser, but the page looks more like the modern app than the classic app (with no view of other drivers).
Bummer.
Thankfully I have a Windows phone, with its Uber pax app which retains the classic look and ant viewing. 

I know that on Android phones you can sideload older versions of the pax app and simply block the play store app from updating it, but I'm not sure if there's a way to do so on iOS.


----------

